# The Third Degree on Test Drives at Glick Nissan



## mszak50 (Sep 26, 2004)

Has anyone here received this type of treatment when wanting to test drive a vehicle?

I had the unpleasant experience of trying to test drive a Nissan Murano today at Glick Nissan on Route 9 in Westborough MA.

I walked into the showroom with my 7 year old son, and was approached by a salesperson. He asked me if there was anything he could help with. I replied that I would like to test drive a Murano. 

The first words out of his mouth were "When are you planning on buying it?"

My reply was that I wasn't sure if I was going to buy one - I didn't even know if I'd like the vehicle!

So he takes me to the back lot, without taking my name or license or anything like that, and shows me two vehicles - and asks "which one do you like"? I picked a vehicle, and after a little chit chat, we proceeded back to the showroom so he could get the key to the vehicle, and, I imagine, photocopy my drivers license and maybe even ask me a little bit about car needs.

On the way back to the parking lot he asks me "Does your wife know you are test driving this vehicle?"

I was so shocked at the question that I actually answered "yes" (she's the one who suggested I look at that vehicle - she's really the car nut in the family - '01 Acura TL Type S with aftermarket suspension). 

Took about 5 seconds for me to just tell him - "I'm done with you - let's see the manager of the dealership."

I sent my son to wait in the car (it was parked within eye shot of the showroom), and waited for about 5 minutes to talk to the manager. He said that there was a problem with people driving the cars at his dealership, and then not buying them there, so they really have to work at keeping the test drives down. 

What I couldn't understand was why that was any of MY problem. I'd never set foot in that dealership in my life. In fact, I have never been in a Nissan dealership in my life.

What I have been to in the last 2 weeks is:

1. A Toyota dealership. Wanted to try out a highlander - supposedly a car like ride in an SUV. Told them up front that I didn't know if I actually wanted a highlander - my commute had recently changed dramatically (LOTS of stop and go - I have a manual tranny now), and I need to switch cars (something with auto) - I told them that I was looking at everything from sedans to SUVs. The salesperon, took my name, license, was asked about my driving habits etc. While I was chatting with him a vehicle was being brought around. We did the test drive. It was very loud inside so I passed on it.

2. A Subaru dealership - Wanted to try out an outback. A few short questions, my license, and we were off to the back lot. We found a suitable model, and he backed it out, and I hopped in. Turned out the legroom was too short. He found a different vehicle with electric seats that had a little more legroom. Still too short - we didn't even bother driving the cars. 

3. Mazda dealership - Wanted to try out both the RX-8 and 6. Rx-8 was too tight (tried it out in the showroom). 6 is good size wise - but I ran out of time to test drive it. Got a call back from the dealer two days later trying to get me an appointment to drive the 6 (which had a lot of legroom - I will give that a try).

5. BMW - They have receptionists  I told the receptionist that I wanted to try out the 3-series. She called for a salesperson who asked for my name, license, gave me some nice glossies up front (other places I always had to ask, but that was OK with me), and in a few minutes I was on a test drive. Strictly business - car talk. 

6. Acura - Went to drive a TSX and and RSX. It was 100% car chat - engines, transmissions, suspensions, road noise. Copied a license, and brought around the TSX non-type S. We took a test drive - real grippy but too harsh/noisy (good for a car that size). He actually suggested that I go try an Avalon (since he knew that I didn't want another TL like my wife, and the RL was out of my price range). 

7. Back to Toyota for the Avalon - again no problems. Although I was not interested in the luxury model, after I drove the non-lux version, and told him that while SUPER quiet, it was a bit on the soft side, the salesperson INSISTED that I drive the lux model. Only take 5 minutes he said. I did - the amenties were nice, the ride was the same.

8. Then came Nissan, and the story above.

I do understand that there are chronic test drivers out there. I'm not one of them. Other than these test drives, I've only taken one other test drive in the last 9 years - that was on invitation from the salesperson (when the 6-speed Acura TL's came out). Prior to the 15th of this month (Other than to get my car serviced (@toyota)) I haven't even been at a dealership since my wife bought her Acura.

If chronic test driving is a problem why doesn't the dealer just charge for a test drive? I'd pay $20 to test drive a car. That ought to cut down on chronic test drivers and "dreamers".

Is this typical of a Nissan dealer? What do other people think about a nominal fee for a test drive? 

One thing for sure, I don't want to have to bring a note from my wife when I'm trying to buy a new car.


Mike

First time I've ever even stepped foot in ANY Nissan dealership


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

every dealership is different..

you certainly test drive a lot of cars..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that would be stupid if they charged a fee to test drive a vehicle, what r u gonna be spending 20$ each time u wanna test out a different model vehicle? that would get expensive quick. especially for a 15 minute ride. theyre the ones trying to sell you the vehicle, they should do short of whatever it takes to sell that vehicle to u. im only 21 and when i was younger 19-20, i would go to the dealership to pick up oem parts(filters/gaskets etc) and i would first be approached by a salesman asking me what i was looking for, and as soon as i stated the parts dept, they would say "oh" and turn around right away and walk away....dealerships are teh ghey.


----------



## mszak50 (Sep 26, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> that would be stupid if they charged a fee to test drive a vehicle, what r u gonna be spending 20$ each time u wanna test out a different model vehicle? that would get expensive quick. especially for a 15 minute ride. theyre the ones trying to sell you the vehicle, they should do short of whatever it takes to sell that vehicle to u. im only 21 and when i was younger 19-20, i would go to the dealership to pick up oem parts(filters/gaskets etc) and i would first be approached by a salesman asking me what i was looking for, and as soon as i stated the parts dept, they would say "oh" and turn around right away and walk away....dealerships are teh ghey.


I'm 4 cars deep - that'd be $80. If somehow I do drive a Murano, then its the 6 series and I'm done. That'd be $120. 6 test drives and I'm done.

Considering this is a $25K-35K expense, $120 is not a whole lot. I'd much rather pay that risk ending up with something I didn't like.

How many test drives would you take before purchasing a car?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

WTF?! some places are just like that. I've been to a couple Nissan dealerships shopping for a used Maxima when the salesguy _insisted_ I also drive a new one, even though I made it very clear I was only spending $5-6,000 and would not be financing a new car- so they knew up front I wasn't going to buy a new one.

It all depends on the dealer. I would just chalk it up as a dealership that I would never take my business to. Try the next one down the road and see how they do. If you're in MA, I'm sure you can find another one within a half hour's drive.


----------



## mszak50 (Sep 26, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> WTF?! some places are just like that. I've been to a couple Nissan dealerships shopping for a used Maxima when the salesguy _insisted_ I also drive a new one, even though I made it very clear I was only spending $5-6,000 and would not be financing a new car- so they knew up front I wasn't going to buy a new one.
> 
> It all depends on the dealer. I would just chalk it up as a dealership that I would never take my business to. Try the next one down the road and see how they do. If you're in MA, I'm sure you can find another one within a half hour's drive.


Good advice Matt - Within 45 minutes there's at least another 2 or 3. 

Sounds like all dealers aren't created equal - guess that's not a surprise.

Mike


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*about the nissan dealership....*



mszak50 said:


> Has anyone here received this type of treatment when wanting to test drive a vehicle?
> 
> I had the unpleasant experience of trying to test drive a Nissan Murano today at Glick Nissan on Route 9 in Westborough MA.
> 
> ...



Hey, i was reading your story, and i thought hey why don't you wait for the all new 2005 nissan pathfinder to come out and then go and test drive that. i think the pathfinder is real nice...looks similar to the armada and after experiencing the 2004 pathfinder, i have to say it handles like a car, and its reall nice and affordable. try it...


----------



## 2rixie (Oct 16, 2004)

mszak50 said:


> I'm 4 cars deep - that'd be $80. If somehow I do drive a Murano, then its the 6 series and I'm done. That'd be $120. 6 test drives and I'm done.
> 
> Considering this is a $25K-35K expense, $120 is not a whole lot. I'd much rather pay that risk ending up with something I didn't like.
> 
> How many test drives would you take before purchasing a car?


I'll make sure that when I'm seriously looking for a new ride, I'll come to you for my Test Drive Fees, since $120 is nothing to you. The "co$t" of a test drive is already built into the car, it's part of the dealerships budgeted expenses, which is not surprisingly passed onto us. My fear is that if there was a nominal fee invoked, that newly found savings would NOT be passed onto the consumers.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i would have told them that i was going to a rival nissan dealer ...then id tell them that im going out of my way to do business with them, but if they dont want my business then ill just go to another dealer.



but then again im barely 18 and still have yet to get a grip on the way life works


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Nissan dealers around here are generally high pressure and sometimes outright rude. I was once called "boy" by a salesman in Owings Mills...that warranted a complaint. I bought my Nissan from over 50 miles away because of the outright poor service. In a rather bizzare turn of events, Infiniti dealerships are rated among the best. But I agree that you have to drive a car before you buy it. What's the best way to make it so their not as disciminating? Credit. They act completely different after they perform a credit check around here.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

I'm a chronic test-driver. Every time I'm in for service, or a new model comes out, I'm on it. Most every dealership I've been to has a mule that they have for that purpose.
I wouldn't pay $20 to drive one. If I'm going to (possibly) drop 25+ on a car, I damn sure want to drive a representative model. 

Granted, I'm not a teenager looking to joy ride either. I take test drives seriously and bring along a notebook to record my thoughts. How welse are you going to know what cars "fit" you and waht feels good?


----------

